# Defiant BoB GB disappeared!



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2010)

How could a thread disappear? 

I posted a picture of my repaint.
Checked it when I logged off.
Next time I logged in, bubkiss, gooonnnnne!

What the?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 13, 2010)

I went looking for it as well and am not sure what happened. It's like it never posted.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't really care if I "win". 
I am not a real competitor, I just wanted to "join in" for a change. 
I just love a challenge, it's what makes one grow............... 

even at 67, yah know. 

I guess I should re-post?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2010)

Is this it?

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/start-finish-builds/defiant-264sqn-ps-v-28-aug-1940-bob-25880.html

Its sitting in the "Start to Finish" section.



I just moved it to the GB section.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope, not it..... I did this thread while I was researching the project. I made 25 posts with in progress pictures in the GB thread. 

It just disappeared. Vaporized. 

Looks like I have to start a new thread in the BoB section in order to submit the build.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2010)

well, just so you won't lose any placement, I moved it there so you have it - still lookin. There have been a few "bugs" lately that we're working on.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2010)

Should I re-post some of my build pictures??


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it can't be possible to undelete the thread. So reposting will be a good solution. Please do that.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there no-one in the moderator/admin group with direct access to the MySQL database? He could possibly see what's wrong and why the posts aren't displayed. I guess it's one of the indexes that went wrong.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2010)

Unfortunately Horse is the only one who can access the forum database. Still waiting for his coming.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep Wojtek has it right there. Just repost it for now whilst we see where it went in the first place.


----------

